# People in the UK with depersonalisation



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey,

Basically I'm wondering if there's anyone from England who suffers from dp/dr, I have been communicating with people but they all happen to be American and I just wish I knew people closer to home - (more reassurance etc)

I can't believe I'm on a forum, fackin' hell.

Where in the UK are you all from?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

I am







had it for 6 years. Hey and welcome to the forums! There are actually quite a few Brits here who have it.


----------



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah I've had it for six years too - im a female whos almost 20 lol and its horrid. whereabouts in the uk are you from?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm from Wiltshire although kind of lived all over lol. You? Ugh, 6 years too







I'm 21 now and really trying hard to get rid of it. How did you get yours?


----------



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

It's such a long story - and very hard to explain/might not make sense to a lot of others, but I kinda created it....you?


----------



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh ok, cool. I'm from Buckinghamshire.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine was from emotional abuse in childhood. I saw you made a story post, so I'll go read it







ooh I lived in Bucks and went to school there once!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah me, I live in Hammersmith.


----------



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Omg where abouts in bucks? lol


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Ahaa Bucks isnt far from Beds







*Hifiiiiiive*


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, I live in Gloucestershire


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Amarpreet Hey we already spoke briefly







Your a great inspiration

Anyone Ever wanna talk i'm around on the doll' house bound like a muppet


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

west london right ere


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Yasin/Mind said:


> Canada lol


why answer here then? :S


----------



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

SethSeph said:


> Uk


Cool, whereabouts


----------



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Drugsarebadnk said:


> Amarpreet Hey we already spoke briefly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inspiration? thanks but haha, hell no!


----------



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yasin/Mind said:


> Canada lol


whereabouts, I consider myself half-Canadian, haha


----------



## WalkingTheLine (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey y'all - I'm in South London. Thanks for the post Armapreet - I don't know why it matters where people are from, but somehow it feels better knowing that there are people relatively close by that are feeling the same!









Would love to meet someone else that was DP'd if any Londoners/UKers ever feel up to it - no pressure. I've never met anybody else that's DP'd and sometimes it can feel like you're really the only one.

WTL


----------



## WalkingTheLine (Nov 14, 2012)

Hernandez - I just moved from Hammersmith (near Lyric Theatre) last month - lived there ofr six years - nice part of town


----------



## jenny1 (Aug 21, 2012)

I live in camden..North London...How many of you have had the oportunity to visit the institute of psychiatry?


----------



## WalkingTheLine (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm in Dulwich in South East London (about 500m away from the IoP!







). I've got an appointment there in 2 weeks.


----------



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

People who live in London, there's a place within Kings College that specialise in Depersonalisation, check it out. It;s a bit far for me but check it out.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all I have DP and live in Yate, nr Bristol.


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

mipmunk40 said:


> Hi all I have DP and live in Yate, nr Bristol.


YATE?! Same here! Crazy


----------



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

SongBillong said:


> YATE?! Same here! Crazy


damnit is there no one here near bucks/berks?!


----------



## auroraflower (Oct 16, 2013)

In liverpool here, feeling very isolated!


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

auroraflower said:


> In liverpool here, feeling very isolated!


move down South, it's better down here, trust!


----------



## WalkingTheLine (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Auroraflower ... we're not so far away!!! Had an appointment at the Maudsley yet? Let me know if you do, I'm just up the road.


----------



## WalkingTheLine (Nov 14, 2012)

Midnight - how South?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

WalkingTheLine said:


> Midnight - how South?


Originally London, but Bath right now for the foreseeable future until (god willing) i get the job I want and can move back.


----------



## Ams113 (Nov 1, 2013)

I suffer bad with it from uk too had over a year now driving me mad


----------



## Rowan (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey guys, Cambridge here.

Had it for 9 months now but massively better than I was in feburary. I made a thread here about how I'm recovering.

I brought this condition upon myself, I understand the cause, I'm going to completely cure it and come back for you guys.

Trust me.


----------



## Gfeathers (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm in London, near Kilburn.


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi I'm from Kent had it for around 2 1/2 years now!
Alfie


----------



## Forumnewbie (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm in brighton xx


----------

